# Car Interior Photos



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Does anyone know of a resource for such? Particularly modern era boxcars? From 86’ high cube interiors to OB plug doors, waffle-side, etc? 
Been wanting to do some reasonably close car interiors but have no clue what the interior rails etc look like.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

This site has some pics have only looked at a few for a car I want to leave doors wide open. 








Insulated Boxcar 6056 Interior


Insulated Boxcar 6056 Interior.



frisco.org












P-S High-Cube Boxcar 9116 Interior


P-S High-Cube Boxcar 9116 interior.



frisco.org


----------

